# Loudspeaker position



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I will shortly be replacing the radio/cd /speakers in my Nuevo.

But i really do not know where best to place the speakers.I feel they need to come out of the doors to improve the musical quality and the only adequate area i can find is in the seat boxes/storage area.Music is mainly accoustic and all though i do need high definition i do not need the ability to shake the van with 'thumpy thumpy' bass notes.

I usually listen sitting in the swivelled passenger chair and i thought to fit the loud speaker grills facing to the front of each box and then construct a small wooden frame to protect the speaker's rear from all the other junk that is stored in this area.

Any thoughts pertaining to standard AS layout with no overhead bunk would help.

The other alternative would be to use my earphones for serious listening but it seems impossible to find a car radio with an earphone socket.Any body seen such a beast? 

TVM
Nick


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Moondog

I replaced the ones already fitted as standard in the cab (each side of the lower dash) with better quality ones....not exactly HiFi but the sound quality is now much better. We rarely use them when driving except for RDS traffic info on the radio but enjoy some music when parked up.

Mike


----------

